# macbook qui ne s'allume plus



## volunteer (11 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

déjà bonne année à tout le monde et la santé.

Mon petit problème:
j'ai un macbook blanc unibody acheté en 2010.
comme bonne résolution pour cette nouvelle année qui commence je me suis dis le 1/01/2013 vers 14h que tiens j'allais le nettoyer et que ça tombait bien justement j'avais une mousse pour nettoyer les portables.
bref je le nettoie;
je le laisse reposer
je l'allume et là je vois que 2, 3 touches ne fonctionnent plus.
je fais mes bricoles et je l'éteins.
je le rallume pour regarder une série et les touches re-fonctionnent.
je me dis cool.
Mais le lendemain, il ne s'allume plus. et impossible de l'allumer.
quand je le branche sur le secteur il y a le voyant vert de la prise qui s'allume m'indiquant que la batterie est chargé.
j'ai parcouru le forum et j'ai vu que c'était arrivé à une personne mais c'était uniquement les touches du clavier qui ne fonctionnait pas et pas toutes , mais il n'était pas question du bouton power ( http://forums.macg.co/macbook/remplacement-duclavier-dun-macbook-blanc-fin-2009-a-1204051.html ).

question:
- y a t il un moyen de tester la carte mère pour être sur que ça n'est uniquement  que le top case a changé ( 
http://esimport.fr/tuto/tutos-mac/m...nibody-polymere-a1342-changement-du-top-case/)
OU
y a t il un moyen d'ouvrir le macbook et de l'allumer sans passer par le bouton power et comme ça je saurais que j'ai uniquement le topcase a changé. ( bref un moyen qui me permettrait de savoir si tout est grillé ou pas)


- est ce que le bouton power est lui aussi relié au même système que le clavier qui serait donc dans le top case et qui pourrait donc expliquer qu'il ne veut plus démarrer ? ( si on suppose que la mousse a endommagé le système du clavier )


bon le truc est aussi que là je ne me vois pas trop racheter un ordinateur portable.
j'ai mon imac 27" et j'ai/avais celui ci.
en ce moment j'utilisais beaucoup le macbook vu que je suis souvent en déplacement pour des raisons familiales ( je suis illustrateur) et me trimballer avec mon imac sous le bras c'est pour le coup moins pratique.
et étant donné que cette gamme n'existe plus chez mac, celle d'après pour moi serait la gamme à 1300/ 1500 euro.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider je le remercie par avance

encore bonne année et bonne santé à tous


----------



## jellyboy74 (12 Janvier 2013)

Si tu veux mon humble avis ton produit est une saloperie !!! 

En gros tu en as peut être mis trop et ca a pourri ta CM ou sinon il est fortement corrosif !

Je serait d'avis d'essayer la bonne vieille méthode du séchoir !!!!


----------



## volunteer (12 Janvier 2013)

oui oui c'est une bonne saloperie qui a finit à la poubelle.
je ne comptais pas l'utiliser à nouveau.
là je pense que le séchoir ne changera rien vu que ça fait maintenant 10 jours..
je cherche là une solution pour savoir ce qui a été ou pas endommagé.


----------



## jellyboy74 (12 Janvier 2013)

j'ai peut être une solution pour toi . 

Vire la batterie et branche le sur secteur et essai .


----------



## esimport (14 Janvier 2013)

il est probable que seule le topcase soit corrodé, car visiblement la quantité de liquide est faible.
Malheureusement, cette carte-mère est dépourvue de pads de démarrage (démarrage sans clavier)

il faudrait alors débrancher le clavier sur la carte-mère, brancher un autre clavier (par exemple celui d'un macbook 13 pouces unibody qui est détaillable), et tester le démarrage:


----------



## volunteer (22 Janvier 2013)

Bon , 
ça y est j'ai donc eu ma réponse.
Donc effectivement il n y a eu que le clavier de touché, je n'ai donc que le top case a changé. 
En tout cas merci à esimport qui a cherché une solution pour que je puisse voir ce qui fonctionnait ou pas dans mon macbook et qui n'a pas hésité à m'envoyer un clavier d'un autre macbook d'occasion ( macbook A1278 ) que j'ai pu brancher sur ma carte mère et ainsi faire démarrer mon ordinateur et voir que je n'avais au final que le top case à changer.
C'est d'autant plus sympa qu'il n y avait aucune garantie pour esimport que je lui renvois son clavier et/ou que je fasse appel à lui pour changer ma pièce, c'est ce qu'on appelle être plus que commerçant .


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Janvier 2013)

Oui très sympa de la part d'esimport


----------



## esimport (23 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour vos compliments ! Il faut savoir aider son prochain...


----------



## renan35 (28 Septembre 2013)

esimport a dit:


> il est probable que seule le topcase soit corrodé, car visiblement la quantité de liquide est faible.
> Malheureusement, cette carte-mère est dépourvue de pads de démarrage (démarrage sans clavier)
> 
> il faudrait alors débrancher le clavier sur la carte-mère, brancher un autre clavier (par exemple celui d'un macbook 13 pouces unibody qui est détaillable), et tester le démarrage:







Il y a des pads de démarrage de la CM au dessus du connecteur de clavier. Sur les 2009 c'est facile à démarrer mais sur les 2010, les pads sont moins hauts, c'est de faire la connexion.

---------- Post added at 01h15 ---------- Previous post was at 01h14 ----------




esimport a dit:


> Merci pour vos compliments ! Il faut savoir aider son prochain...




Un clavier de A1278 se connecte sur un A1342 si on veut juste faire un test ??


----------



## esimport (30 Septembre 2013)

bonjour,

oui un clavier de A1278 peut se brancher sur un A1342 afin de faire démarrer. en fait, pour réaliser le test de démarrage, la majeure partie des claviers sont compatible entre eux. Il est dont assez pratique de toujours garder un clavier (même avec des touches manquantes) de macbook A1278 car cela permettre de faire démarrer la plupart des carte-mères


----------

